# Sea France Carnet



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the supplement payable by Motorhomers on the "six trip" Carnet.

Website says there is one but it's not show-and no-one there till after weekend to help.

Thanks


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We have a motorhome of just under 7 metres with no supplement, I think that there is nothing extra to pay for up to 8 metres, but you would need to double check to be sure.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks for that Dooney- if it's only a supplement for over 8m I'll be happy with that :lol:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats right, all motorhomes under 8m are at the going rate which I believe is now £32 per crossing. We bought it in September and I reckon that it's a good deal with the tickets being fully transfferable. 
You just have to avoid the dates when you cannot use it which is not a problem for us.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry to seem do dumb but what's this all about 6 trip carnet?

Does this mean you buy 6 trips in advance and use as and when, presumably with a few conditions thrown in like when you can and can't travel?

Pete


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Thats right Pete,six crossing or thats three returns @ £32 per crossing.
Taken when you like (with a few limitations),must be used within one year of first crossing,fully flexible.
You must ring up to book,but for motorhomer's its a great deal.
Of course there will always be people that say they can better that BUT they will not have the flexabilty.
Check out SeaFrance webb site www.seafrance.com

*"Our Frequent traveller scheme gives you a great price and allows you flexibility when you travel on our modern superferry fleet".*

*6 crossings (3 returns) from £32 each way

10 crossings (5 returns) from £30 each way

14 crossings (7 returns) from £28 each way

18 crossings (9 returns) from £26 each way

For more details click here or to book please call 0871 702 1803

*


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

sersol said:


> Thats right Pete,six crossing or thats three returns @ £32 per crossing.
> Taken when you like (with a few limitations),must be used within one year of first crossing,fully flexible.
> You must ring up to book,but for motorhomer's its a great deal.
> Of course there will always be people that say they can better that BUT they will not have the flexabilty.
> ...


Looks like a very good deal to me.
I just wish I lived down south and could take advantage of this offer.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

As you say it looks like a good deal.
How do you cope with dogs? - do you tell them each time you book a crossing and they charge you or do you pay up front?

Pete


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Don't do dogs :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> BUT they will not have the flexabilty.


Just booked my 6 trip Carnet :lol:

With so many "ifs and buts" surrounding our Cross-Channel excursions next year, the flexibility the Carnet provides is amazing.

You have to "book" the first trip out and back but this seems a paper excercise-so long as you tell them any time before your booked trip you can change it.....no fees at all. So you could for example turn up the day before the booked trip, and guarantee to go on the next ferry out, or the one after.

Main date exclusions are August & school hols.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We travelled in our 8m Burstner and were not charged any supplement either.

Dogs were paid for at time of checking in at Dover - although they didn't query whether or not we had any. We were only charged because I asked whether we needed a dog sticker as they would be in the van during the crossing. Not sure what would have happened on the return crossing if I hadn't queried this.

Sally


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

The carnet is brilliant.Just returned from the last of our 6 crossings for this year and about to book next 6 or 8.Do not forget you can also transfer one of the returns to a friend or relative.
We tend to pay for the dog a couple of days before we leave UK so as to minimise the hassle when arriving at Dover.This way we were allowed on to a boat that was leaving in 10 minutes in September.
Their microchip readers have always worked 1st time for us.P&O never seemed to have theirs charged up when we used to travel with them. Helen.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> The carnet is brilliant.Just returned from the last of our 6 crossings for this year and about to book next 6 or 8.Do not forget you can also transfer one of the returns to a friend or relative.
> . Helen.


I did not realize that they are transferable between passenger names.
I think that they are even better now that I have read that


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

All booked up - including the dog
I really like the idea of just being able to turn up without booking and they promise to get you on within two crossings.

Over the years we must have paid a fortune in additional cost when we arrived early and decided to catch an early ferry

Thanks all

Pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Thanks all
> 
> Pete


....and from me too!!


----------

